# Berlin Thursday Niters



## blutobass (Sep 2, 2011)

Just a reminder that we will be fishing on Thursdays starting tomorrow May 3rd through the end of august. 5:30- dark. Tournaments are out of Dutch Harbor


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

What is the cost?


----------



## Shawn8206 (Apr 21, 2016)

also interested. Cost????


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it is 30.00 per boat. Was last year. Membership fee is 50.00


----------



## Jumbo (Jul 15, 2004)

What club? And who do we contact please? Thank you-


----------

